
Ask HN: Anyone have their dreams analyzed? - farm_code
I am getting weird dreams lately with code, aliens, foreign lands. Is there something called scientific dream analysis?
======
ThrowawayP
(I am not a doctor and none of the following should be construed as medical
advice.)

Well, there is dream interpretation as part of psychoanalysis; see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychoanalytic_dream_interpret...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychoanalytic_dream_interpretation)
. However, you'd need to find a therapist/psychiatrist who subscribed to that
theory and, even then, well, it's unclear what, if anything, you'd get out of
your undoubtedly quite expensive sessions.

If the dreams are strong enough to trouble you or disrupt you sleep, you might
want to seek medical attention directly. They can suggest stress reduction
techniques, lifestyle changes, and, as a last resort, provide medication that
suppresses dreams such as prazosin.

------
Jill_the_Pill
I find my dreams get very weird when I do a lot of coding. You over-use those
poor neurons and then they fire off crazy stuff all night. If you're concerned
about your dreams, take a day off and get some exercise outdoors.

~~~
bbcbasic
I dream more now I am coding less. I love what my imagination can conjure up.
Many times a night now I get woken up and I am angry that I won't know how the
weird story will end. I try to think how it would have ended.

------
pizza
Dreams are like if your train of thought suddenly became your surrounding
environment; like reality itself collapsing around pretty bizarre local
states.

------
ggggtez
Dreams are just random firing neurons.

Hacker news is not a therapist.

~~~
bbcbasic
I think of it as neurons taking a shower and singing loudly (they are being
flushed clean of toxins).

